# bow fishing help!



## Just Jiggin' (Aug 30, 2010)

Found an old compound bow in the garage that will do the trick. Looking at the ams pro retriever reel but really don't wanna shell out the money for it. I have tons of reels layin around the house zebcos etc. is there anyway to rig up something myself? Really don't know anything about the sport help would be much appreciated especially after watching 4-5 footers "grazing" around my trout light!


----------



## Matt B. (Jul 5, 2010)

put out the money and get an ams retriever. best money you will spend. also if your gonna shoot some sharks get the slotted retriever so you can atach a float to the line


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

4-5 footers of what? If they are sharks and in your trout light then you can't shoot them. Not inshore. Go past 9 miles offshore you can shoot whatever the hell you want. 

Back to your original post. Yes the AMS retriever is awesome. If you wanna do this more than once a year get the AMS. If you are only going to piddle around an don't want to shell out any cash. Look into an older shoot through type setup. You manually wind the line but they do the trick. Don't even jack with the zebco type setups. Make sure you properly rig your arrow with the sldie system though. 

DO NOT TIE TO YOUR ARROW AT THE NOCK! Other than that go out and practice have fun. Pay attention to the laws though. Game fish off limits. Sharks=gamefish

Also, turn the bow down to the lowest poundage it will go to. You will be shooting ALOT!


----------



## Just Jiggin' (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd be using it on gar it's pretty ridiculous how big these things are hopefully I can get some pics of them up soon. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Ok cool deal make sure to learn how to clean and eat them. They are good eating and I would hate to see them go to waste. The rest of what I said I do believe though and the AMS retriever is awesome.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Has everyone seen the "River Monsters Unhooked" on "Animal Planet" Shot in the Trinity river below the Lake Livingston Dam and @ I-59 N


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah saw it...was not bad and he had some of his facts straight. But if he wanted big gar he should have gone ABOVE the livingston dam, not below it.


----------

